# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  محكمة النقض :عقد البيع الابتدائى ينقل الملكية الكاملة للعقار حتى ولو لم يسجل

## د.شيماء عطاالله

محكمة النقض :عقد البيع الابتدائى ينقل الملكية الكاملة للعقار حتى ولو لم يسجل

أصدرت محكمة النقض الهيئة العامة للمواد المدنية والتجارية والأحوال الشخصية حكماّ فى الطعن المقيد فى جدول المحكمة برقم 680 لسنة 64 ق هيئة عامة ..

وأوردت فى حيثيات حكمها بأن المشرع عرف البيع فيما نص عليه فى المادة 418 من القانون المدنى ..

ذلك أنه يترتب على عقد البيع ولو لم يكن مشهراّ انتقال جميع الحقوق المعلقة بالبيع ومنفعته من تاريخ إبرام البيع ومنها الثمرات والنماء فى المنقول والعقار على حد سواء إلى المشترى مادام المبيع شىء معيناّ بالذات ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يخالف ذلك .,

وانتهت المحكمة فى حكمها بنقض الحكم المطعون عليه على ضوء ما أوردته من حيثيات بالحكم ..

وتعليقاّ على هذا الحكم يوضح الأستاذ/ أحمد محمد العدوى المحامى  أنه :

على ضوء هذا الحكم يعتبر عقد البيع الابتدائى ولو لم يكن مشهراّ فانه ينقل جميع الحقوق المتعلقة بالبيع ومنفعته وكافة ما يتعلق به ويبدأ تاريخ هذا الحق من تاريخ إبرام العقد ..

ومن هنا تكمن أهمية وخطورة هذا الحكم لما يرتبه من آثار بخصوص ملكية العقار بالعقد الابتدائى غير المسجل وهذا ما سايرت به محاكم الاستئناف فى شأن التعويض عن نزع الملكية بالنسبة لأصحاب الحقوق وأصحاب الشأن والملاك فى تطبيق القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1990 .. ولورود أسمائهم فى كشوف العرض التى أعدتها الجهة الإدارية نازعة الملكية ولم يتم الاعتراض عليها .. بل قامت بصرف التعويض الذى قدرته الجهة الإدارية وحرروا استمارات بيع للجهة الإدارية ..

ومن ثم فإنهم يكونوا أصحاب حق فى المطالبة بتعديـل التعويض المقدر لهم وفقاّ لقانون نزع الملكية ” .

( الاستئناف رقم 16973 لسنة 119 ق الدائرة الثانية المدنية )



كما قضت محكمة النقض فى حكم حديث لها :

” من الأصول المقررة وفقاّ لنص المادتين 830 ، 831 من القانون المدنى أن للشريك فى الشيوع منفرداّ ودون حاجة الى موافقة باقى الشركاء القيام بأعمال حفظ المال الشائع يستوى فى ذلك أن تكون من الأعمال المادية أو من التصرفات القانونية أو اتخاذ إجراءات أو رفع دعاوى مثل دعاوى الحدود والحيازة والاستحقاق والإزالة والتعويض ويعد الشريك على الشيوع فى هذا الشأن أصيلاّ عن نفسه ووكيلا عن باقى الشركاء ما لم يعترض أحدهم على عمله … ومن ثم فإنه فى انفراد الأوليين دون الأخير بإقامة الدعوى بطلب زيادة التعويض المقدر عن كامل الأرض المنزوع ملكيتها والزام الهيئة الطاعنة بدفعه ما يكفى بذاته لاكتمال صفتهم فى الدعوى باندراج ذلك ضمن أعمال حفظ المال الشائع ” .

( الطعن رقم 4862 لسنة 73 ق الدائرة المدنية جلسة 22 فبراير 2005)


http://www.laweg.net/Default.aspx?ac...wsMain&ID=5210

----------

